# Let the tele build begin



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So I have a neck cbs style three bolt neck maple . Next week I'm ordering my ash telecaster custom body that will be fitted for a three bolt strat neck . 

Gonna have fender wide range pickup in the neck (wouldn't be the same with out one)
I'm thinking broadcaster bridge pickup 
Ether a natural finish or Olympic white finish(unsure) 

Three barrel brass saddles On a ashtray Bridge . I guess I fell in love with the 72 custom I played but it is now long sold lol





































I just never really bonded with the strat but yet really liked the neck so I figured I'd us it for my build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Someone on this forum has the pickups you want FS...


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

jayoldschool said:


> Someone on this forum has the pickups you want FS...


I'd be tempted but I'm not working with much cash lol so it may be a stretched out project 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

jayoldschool said:


> Someone on this forum has the pickups you want FS...


 That would be me. Negotiable. If it'll help get your project going.
FS: - '72 Deluxe Tele RI Pups and Bridge Plate. $130 obo


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> That would be me. Negotiable. If it'll help get your project going.
> FS: - '72 Deluxe Tele RI Pups and Bridge Plate. $130 obo


 Can you pm me lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Body has officially been ordered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

A mock up from warmoth minus the red binding










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> A mock up from warmoth minus the red binding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops wrong picture








Here we are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice!

I'm following along!

Nathan


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm following also. 

Wonderful shade of blue.

Thank goodness you aren't going with the red binding and pickguard!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2017)

Looking forward to see how this project progresses.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

The waiting is the hard pArt. Ugh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

cool project!!


I thought the red/baby blue looked good too. 

hell, I don't think I've ever seen an ugly tele. Even the cheesy "rhinestone cowboy" tele's look cool!!

a tele may be the only guitar, that is impossible to make ugly?


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

This build isn't going to work... The neck won't fill the pocket bud.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

TDeneka said:


> This build isn't going to work... The neck won't fill the pocket bud.


The neck pocket is built for a strat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2017)

bolero said:


> a tele may be the only guitar, that is impossible to make ugly?


not to disagree, but, I had to google.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

TDeneka said:


> This build isn't going to work... The neck won't fill the pocket bud.


from the original post:

"Next week I'm ordering my ash telecaster custom body that will be fitted for a three bolt strat neck ."


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> not to disagree, but, I had to google.


ha...well, within reason!

A jigsaw can make any guitar look ugly


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

bolero said:


> from the original post:
> 
> "Next week I'm ordering my ash telecaster custom body that will be fitted for a three bolt strat neck ."


Thanks for re-iterating what the OP said already


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Thanks for re-iterating what the OP said already


no need to get defensive bud.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> no need to get defensive bud.


Damn, you're back for more small man?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

more what? 
your trolling? your wit? 
it's all good


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

TDeneka said:


> Thanks for re-iterating what the OP said already





TDeneka said:


> Damn, you're back for more small man?


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 69601


Must be unfortunate that you can only speak with memes. Not a single clever thought in that head of yours.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Must be unfortunate that you can only speak with memes. Not a single clever thought in that head of yours.


no need to get defensive bud.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

TDeneka said:


> Must be unfortunate that you can only speak with memes. Not a single clever thought in that head of yours.


Whoa you changed it up, I thought for sure you were gonna call me a little man. I'm starting to thing you're related to @Steadfastly


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Whoa you changed it up, I thought for sure you were gonna call me a little man. I'm starting to thing you're related to @Steadfastly


Crazy,.., I was about to me ask if Steadly had a aggressive cousin that felt out of place and left the order to wander the wasteland of late night gyms and crumbling public school systems.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> Crazy,.., I was about to me ask if Steadly had a aggressive cousin that felt out of place and left the order to wander the wasteland of late night gyms and crumbling public school systems.


We should introduce them and they can troll each other and leave the rest of us alone.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> We should introduce them and they can troll each other and leave the rest of us alone.


I think they see it as "helping". Weird but whatever. 
Well, I'm sure Deneka has to run, somewhere a Creed/Alter Bridge tribute band is calling for their members to congregate and tune down to D in a circle jerk around a single tuner. I gotta duck out myself, I've contributed to the thread derail enough for now. On to the next.....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> not to disagree, but, I had to google.


Now we just have to find the other 499 pieces to the puzzle. That's going to be quite the guitar when it's finished.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I think they see it as "helping". Weird but whatever.
> Well, I'm sure Deneka has to run, somewhere a Creed/Alter Bridge tribute band is calling for their members to congregate and tune down to D in a circle jerk around a single tuner. I gotta duck out myself, I've contributed to the thread derail enough for now. On to the next.....


Sucks to be jealous of my guitar. 
I'm going to leave this thread though. The mutual dick sucking you guys are performing on each other is getting kind of awkward :s


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

TDeneka said:


> Sucks to be jealous of my guitar.
> I'm going to leave this thread though. The mutual dick sucking you guys are performing on each other is getting kind of awkward :s


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@silvertonebetty ...In an attempt to put this thread back on the tracks, how is your Tele build progressing?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> @silvertonebetty ...In an attempt to put this thread back on the tracks, how is your Tele build progressing?


Waiting on the body il able to the electronics next week from a member . income tax came in so picking up an acoustic tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Waiting on the body il able to the electronics next week from a member . income tax came in so picking up an acoustic tonight


Are you getting the electronics already made up and shipped from a GC member? Are the pickups part of this deal?

Congrats on the acoustic!!!...What are you buying?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Are you getting the electronics already made up and shipped from a GC member? Are the pickups part of this deal?
> 
> Congrats on the acoustic!!!...What are you buying?


Electronics from a member. No clue what acoustic all I know is I have $700 cap to choose from lol. Income tax was good . I was only a few $100 short from getting a $2000 Gibson I was pissed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW!!...Nice refund!


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

That is a nice refund. I was just happy when I found out I didn't have to pay again this year - getting $700 back would be like winning the lottery!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

The body should be in the mail ugh . Waiting is like painful

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Humm









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

It's in Deippe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

It's been a while since I witnessed a true, genuine, 100% pure asshole.
I wish I could say it was fun to watch.


I'm watching your build stb.
Nice body.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> It's been a while since I witnessed a true, genuine, 100% pure asshole.
> I wish I could say it was fun to watch.
> 
> 
> ...


 A true asshole what and thanks I do have a nice body lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What wood is the body made from, Silver?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> What wood is the body made from, Silver?


Ash 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2017)

I know that you still have a bit of time, but, have you decided on colour/stain?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I know that you still have a bit of time, but, have you decided on colour/stain?


Thinking just staining and clear coating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

it's a little darker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Perhaps you didn't notice but earlier in your thread there were some ugly posts.
Mostly by one guy ... the asshole.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> Perhaps you didn't notice but earlier in your thread there were some ugly posts.
> Mostly by one guy ... the asshole.


I'm so lost if it's about the troll post . Yes we all can be an ass at times lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, there were actually a couple of troll posts but whatever.
It was pretty easy to get lost there.
It kinda jumped out from nowhere.

Anyway, my point was, pay no mind to that crap, we are watching.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BMW-KTM said:


> Well, there were actually a couple of troll posts but whatever.
> It was pretty easy to get lost there.
> It kinda jumped out from nowhere.
> 
> Anyway, my point was, pay no mind to that crap, we are watching.


Lol no prob

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> Thinking just staining and clear coating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





silvertonebetty said:


> Ash


I think that is a good decision. That's why I asked what kind of wood it was. It has a nice grain and staining and clear coating will turn out very nice, I'm sure.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Found some diagrams































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

We finished the the back today 8 coats of stain and next week to finish the 8 coats for the front















For a better shot of how dark the back

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Got some more coats of stain on it . It looks good in the sun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

One more coat Of stain on front and back due to me grabbing it before it was completely finished . Then we will get the clear coating

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> One more coat Of stain on front and back due to me grabbing it before it was completely finished . Then we will get the clear coating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is looking great!! Congrats on all the work you have done so far!!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> It is looking great!! Congrats on all the work you have done so far!!


Thanks we are currently looking for a template to make a pickguard . Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> Thanks we are currently looking for a template to make a pickguard.


Would this work? I have it in a pdf file.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Would this work? I have it in a pdf file.
> 
> View attachment 82153


Yes it will 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes it will


PM me your email address and I'll send it too you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> PM me your email address and I'll send it too you.


This is such a cool concept ....and so wonderful, kind, generous and thoughtful of you @laristotle


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Next week my yearly end pay out should be in so hopefully be able to figure some out about for electronics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ready for clear coating































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Clear coating has started














tomorrow morning we will put a second and third coat on the back and sides 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

last coat of clear coating is on the back now to let it dry and start the front 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking great! Not long now before you start the assembly. 

Will you be doing your own electronics? 
Do you have all the remaining parts needed to finish the build?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Looking great! Not long now before you start the assembly.
> 
> Will you be doing your own electronics?
> Do you have all the remaining parts needed to finish the build?
> ...


I have no electronics lol that I'm still unsure lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

When you buy the electronics, I highly recommend getting an "electrosocket" jack holder/mount. 

An excellent product.









The jack screws into the holder. 


















Be sure to get a *Switchcraft* jack...they are the best.










If you have never done any soldering, it might be best to have someone with experience do it for you. You will save time and aggravation.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> When you buy the electronics, I highly recommend getting an "electrosocket" jack holder/mount.
> 
> An excellent product.
> 
> ...


ThAts the out put style I was looking at and I have a friend whom can solder thankfully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> Clear coating has started
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So............what's the spoon for?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> So............what's the spoon for?


Open the can 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2017)

silvertonebetty said:


> Open the can


I use a butter knife.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

silvertonebetty said:


> Open the can


Whew! You had me worried there, Silver.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Ready for clear coating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a Warmoth neck?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Is this a Warmoth neck?


No and old mij neck . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Ah ok. Is it dry? A couple of frets look lifted. Not being critical, just wondering if they need to be pressed back in
I like the strat neck on the tele look


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Ah ok. Is it dry? A couple of frets look lifted. Not being critical, just wondering if they need to be pressed back in
> I like the strat neck on the tele look


It might when it's done being put together it's going to the music shop for a good set up so if any are loose they should be able to fix it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Got the pick guard template ready but ran into a snag . I do like the wide range fender but I also like the tvjones supertron and can't make up my mined right now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

and electronics have been decided










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Getting more exciting all the time!!

The Seth Lover is a great pickup...hope you like it. Very warm sound.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Getting more exciting all the time!!
> 
> The Seth Lover is a great pickup...hope you like it. Very warm sound.
> 
> ...


The bridge pickup is the 54 lead . My friend wanted me to get a tv jones but he it's my project. I do like the idea of a wide range but then I'm stuck with one pickup really it was not an way choice but I've always wanted to try the Seth lover so now is my chance to try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

after my rent is paid this week I'd be $130 short of buying every thing. That sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Order the pickups today and put the last coat of poly on
















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

It looks so dark in the photos by the amp






























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I botched it lol o well now it looks worn in.







all holes are lined up now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Really I forgot to update it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's some pictures to bring you up to date



































so now you're up to date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2017)

What kind of material is the pick guard?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> What kind of material is the pick guard?


Metal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2017)

Interesting finish on it.
How did you do that?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Interesting finish on it.
> How did you do that?


Acid bath. Vinegar,peroxide and salt then clear coated with poly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I like it, looks great so far!

What neck pickup did you decide on?

Nathan


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

nnieman said:


> I like it, looks great so far!
> 
> What neck pickup did you decide on?
> 
> Nathan


Seymour Duncan Seth lover 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Still no word about the pickups. Ugh the wait is killing me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

They're here and I think the color scheme goes well nicely





































Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you keep this up, you're soon going to have a new guitar!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I ordered the rest of the parts today. Was talking to my friend whims owns an auto shop and he said he could paint my guitar for me . So I'm going daphne blue for the body and alpine white on the pickguard. Both are official colours from Cadillac in 1958. I found paint codes and other numbers ect so now it waiting on money to get it done .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

@silvertonebetty your Tele was featured on the Seymour Duncan Facebook page today, pretty sweet!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ronbeast said:


> @silvertonebetty your Tele was featured on the Seymour Duncan Facebook page today, pretty sweet!


I noticed that lol. Now everyone on their page can see it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm picking up the rest of my parts tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Well it's time . I did a quick mockup set the action to how I like and the intonation is almost to a t . Now too send it to my friend to get it wired up.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know why but the pickguard didn't work but the wait is basically over the new one finally came in . But bud needs to drill the holes for every thing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

